# Got 21 Ilangi flying in tomorrow!



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

21 Adults 
6M - 15F

I'm pretty stoked. Its going to suck having to fight Friday traffic getting down to LAX, but I am sure after I get these guys in the tank it will be well worth it.

I'll post some pics after they get settled in.

Thanks to everyone who helped me decide on a variant in a thread from a couple weeks ago.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I bet their arms will be tired.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

noddy said:


> I bet their arms will be tired.


I bought them each a little jet-pack, helmet, and goggles... they will be fine.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice choice with the Illangi, sounds like your allready taking excellent care of them. Be sure to post some pics when they are in.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

Here is a pic. They are settling in nice.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Looking good brother, I have around 37 of them myself. Did you get the number/ratio that you were expecting?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Who did you get them from?

I am wanting to increase my colony size and if all goes well it should be happening sometime next week.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

I got them from Butch. (Trophs.com).

I think TNT has them in as well.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

The ratio is 6M-16F. The males are getting along ok right now, but they have a little growing to do. Hopefully I can keep them all long-term.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

frank1rizzo said:


> I got them from Butch. (Trophs.com).
> 
> I think TNT has them in as well.


So you're the one that got those...

I spoke with Tyrone already and awaiting pictures of the incoming shipment... also gonna work with another source to try and get some others.

I'm trying to build up into a colony right now but man these guys get expensive.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

Yea... I am pretty happy with them, but your right about the cost.

I really want to add 10 more or so, but I need to let the wife get over this purchase first.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

eklikewhoa said:


> I am wanting to increase my colony size and if all goes well it should be happening sometime next week.


You got pics?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Im trying to get close to 100 total for my new tank but I don't know if that's gonna happen just yet with the cost of the new tank itself kinda breaking the bank.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Great looking Illangi frank, nice ratio as well. I don't think you will have to many problems with 6 males. Hey ek, are you not interested in saving some of your own fry to add back in to the group? Great pics in the othe thread by the way.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

I have sold or given away tons of my fry but would rather keep adding new blood to my colony then reintroduce the same blood.

For the new tank I do not plan on ever removing any fish so I must consider that now when adding new Ilangi's. Just trying to keep the gene pool diverse.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

That will be an awesome group. Sounds like your gearing up for an 8 or 10 footer.


----------



## ironman1769 (Nov 22, 2006)

I have 35 illangi in a 125 w/10 cyps. their getting along fine in that the cyps stay on the top. Question, will Illangi eat their own fry? i recently had 2 females holding and was waiting for them to spit, now it seems the females are no longer holding and NO fry. Before you answer it's a young group they started spawning about 2 months ago. I don't want to strip however, i just stripped and got only 2 nice size fry.

any feed back is greatly appreciated..


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

They are probably just getting used to holding. I have had young females spit really easily the first few times. Once they get older and more experienced, you have to pry the fry from their mouths.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

I have never stripped my females and get a steady amount of fry.... this year so far I think I have gotten close to 100 fry from my colony.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

Couple of updated pics.

Dominant male










One of the larger females


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

eklikewhoa said:


> Im trying to get close to 100 total for my new tank but I don't know if that's gonna happen just yet with the cost of the new tank itself kinda breaking the bank.


  100. What size is your tank?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

LC5860 said:


> eklikewhoa said:
> 
> 
> > Im trying to get close to 100 total for my new tank but I don't know if that's gonna happen just yet with the cost of the new tank itself kinda breaking the bank.
> ...


Right now 125g but it will be converted to a holding tank if I can get them. 
They will be going into a 120"x30"x30"


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

frank1rizzo said:


> Couple of updated pics.
> 
> Dominant male
> 
> ...


Not to knock you but I would question that female.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

eklikewhoa said:


> One of the larger females


Not to knock you but I would question that female.[/quote]

I have to agree. I'd never seen a fish looking this way in my Ilangi colony.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

The facial striping is too strong and the red washed throughout the body.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

Ha... good catch. That photo was from the wrong tank. 

I have like 50 photo's I took, I posted up the wrong one. She is not Ilangi.

I mean...

I did it on purpose to make sure you guys were paying attention. You passed the test. :wink:


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

uhmm... ok :roll:


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

FTS to redeem yourself.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

FTS = Freaking Impossible.

It comes out so bad. Any suggestions of settings for the camera?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

High ISO speed
Stable platform or tripod
Continuous mode
No flash
Lots of lighting over the tank
No lighting in the room
Take tons of them and sort through for the best.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks. I'll give that a try tonight.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Video would work as well.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

Well... it didn't come out great. I need more FTS practice. 

It will give you an idea.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

And here is a video.

http://s16.photobucket.com/albums/b9/fr ... CF5053.flv


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Very nice Ilangi.  Congrats.


----------

